# Which Jigsaw??



## sloopy312 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm new here and "Hi" to you all. I want to buy a good orbital jigsaw. Below are two I have looked at. What do you think or should I look at something else. 
I'm retired USAF [SAC] and quality and trouble free products mean a lot to me.
Thanks,
Nelson


Milwaukee Electric Orbital Jig Saw — 6.5 Amp, 300 SPM, Model# 6268-21 or Bosch 1590EVSK-6.4 Amp Top Handle. Both are about $150.00


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Between the two choices I would go with the Bosch.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Bosch.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Bosch x3 USAF here also :} OLD AF LOL


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Bosch European (barrel grip) style. Once you go to a barrel grip, you'll never want to pick up another D-Handle western style jigsaw again.

✠


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I've tried the barrel type and don't really care for that style. Nothing wrong with it, it's just me.

I have not used the Milwaukee. The Milwaukee sales philosophy seems to be oriented toward the pro user/abuser rather than woodworkers.

I have a Bosch 1590 and really like it. The only thing missing is a light to guide the cut.


----------



## sloopy312 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Which Jigsaw?*

You guys are really great in your replies. I'm a former jet mech and did some flight engineering but am now learning your trade. I just bought a Milwaukee circular saw model 6394. Next will be a jigsaw, and after reading your comments I'll go with Bosch and will try each grip and make sure it is made in Europe. Next may be a radial arm saw if my wife doesn't shoot me first . I just want the bare essentials so I can build a shed and a tractor barn if I can figure out how to do it w/o having to climb a ladder very much.
I'll be seeking your advice often.
Perhaps the circular saw and jigsaw will be enough???
Thanks again!
Nelson


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Nelson, I`ve had two Bosch jig saws and both were barrel grip. I found the barrel grip to be easier to controll. The D-handle is just too top heavy...and I used them alot! When the second one was used up...I read the specs for a Festool. For a little more money, you get an even better designed jig saw! Just thought I`d pass that information your way. Rick


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I have both the Bosch and the Festool. I prefer the barrel-grip models, but it does take a bit of a learning curve.

If you are cutting 8/4 or greater hardwood, go with the Festool. Otherwise, it is hard to justify the price difference. For the money, the Bosch is hard to beat.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Sloopy: To build your shed all you *need *is: circular saw, framing square, jigsaw, 12" speed square (a fav of mine ) hammer,stanley knife,nails lots of sweat and fun.
NICE xtras wood be cordless impact driver,compressor and nailguns, and somebody else to to the carrying LOL LOL.
You build all your walls on the ground, stand em up, interlock em, nail em off and then build your roof. :yes:


----------



## billd (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Sloopy, I have the Bosch also and I love it. If I was going to purchase my first piece of large shop equipment (knowing what I now do) I would get a table saw. I have a radial arm saw (first piece I bought 25 years ago) but it's just been collecting dust for the last 10 years.

Bill


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a bosch jig saw that I have owned since around 1979 and have never had any problem with it. I have only had to replace a cut electrical cord about 10 years ago.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

sloopy312 said:


> I'm new here and "Hi" to you all. I want to buy a good orbital jigsaw. Below are two I have looked at. What do you think or should I look at something else.
> I'm retired USAF [SAC] and quality and trouble free products mean a lot to me..




I have a Milwaukee. If my BIL pisses me off again, I'm gonna give it to him.
I wouldn't recommend it. 
I was 6 years in SAC. B52 crew chief. I can understand the desire for quality. 
Gene


----------



## widekerf (Aug 9, 2008)

have to go along w/billd, you may eventually want a dust collector, but certainly not a dust GATHERER. Just my humble opinion


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought the Bosch barrel grip from previous recommendations here. I highly suggest it. It drives like a cadillac. I don't think the D handle compares AT ALL to having your hand on the barrel. Probably my favorite tool.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Gene Howe said:


> I have a Milwaukee. If my BIL pisses me off again, I'm gonna give it to him . . . .



:lol: :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

sloopy312 said:


> You guys are really great in your replies. I'm a former jet mech and did some flight engineering but am now learning your trade. I just bought a Milwaukee circular saw model 6394. Next will be a jigsaw, and after reading your comments I'll go with Bosch and will try each grip and make sure it is made in Europe. Next may be a radial arm saw if my wife doesn't shoot me first . I just want the bare essentials so I can build a shed and a tractor barn if I can figure out how to do it w/o having to climb a ladder very much.
> I'll be seeking your advice often.
> Perhaps the circular saw and jigsaw will be enough???
> Thanks again!
> Nelson


 
This is a predominantly European style, not 
necessarily made in Europe.


----------



## Jay Ras (Jul 26, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Bosch European (barrel grip) style. Once you go to a barrel grip, you'll never want to pick up another D-Handle western style jigsaw again.
> 
> ✠


+1 Totally agree


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I had a Porter Cable vs/orbital jig saw that I thought was great. The only thing I didn't like was that the base didn't tilt. 
Then I went to buy a Ridgid OSS from someone, and they had an older Bosch barrel grip for sale, and I bought it. What a difference! I sold the PC.
I love the barrel grip. Much more control.


----------

